# ANN - Ansell Limited



## ryanmollaun (31 August 2005)

Classic Flag Pole trade with strong support at previous highs, flag formation on contracting volume, expect breakout tomorrow 01/09. If no break, flag not valid. Pattern not validated. Price target 12.09 (derived from extension of pole) Stop between 10.45 - 10.5
See chart

Cheers


----------



## RichKid (31 August 2005)

*Re: 'Ansell' raises its Flag*



			
				ryanmollaun said:
			
		

> Classic Flag Pole trade with strong support at previous highs, flag formation on contracting volume, expect breakout tomorrow 01/09. If no break, flag not valid. Pattern not validated. Price target 12.09 (derived from extension of pole) Stop between 10.45 - 10.5
> See chart
> 
> Cheers




Welcome to ASF Ryan!
Nice work there, ascending triangle breakout too. Let's see if it fails or is confirmed.


----------



## krisbarry (1 September 2005)

*Re: 'Ansell' raises its Flag*



			
				ryanmollaun said:
			
		

> Classic Flag Pole trade with strong support at previous highs, flag formation on contracting volume, expect breakout tomorrow 01/09. If no break, flag not valid. Pattern not validated. Price target 12.09 (derived from extension of pole) Stop between 10.45 - 10.5
> See chart
> 
> Cheers





Ansell: the condom maker, I cannot help but think that your post although it sounds very technical in terms of charting; contains sexual connotations right?  Just got a little chuckle out of it. LOL

- 'Ansell' raises its Flag 
- Flag Pole
- Contracting
- Extension Pole
- Strong Support


----------



## DTM (1 September 2005)

*Re: 'Ansell' raises its Flag*

Yes, I agree.  It seems to be pointing up and ready to go off.  

Caught this last movement and sold when it hit my resistance.  Nice little trade I must say and it does look like its consolidated so will look at going long with calls today.


----------



## DTM (1 September 2005)

*Re: 'Ansell' raises its Flag*

Sorry, pardon my manners ryanmoulan.  Welcome to ASF.    

Well spotted and nice Technical skills.  

Trading since you were 15, wow.  Thats great and good luck with it.


----------



## DTM (1 September 2005)

*Re: 'Ansell' raises its Flag*

ANN not moving up as strongly as I thought it would so am leaving it alone.  Will look to go short if XJO looks like its faltering tomorrow.


----------



## mikeg (1 September 2005)

*Re: 'Ansell' raises its Flag*

Currently in Share buy-back mode. Looks like it might be coming to an end.


----------



## ryanmollaun (1 September 2005)

*Re: 'Ansell' raises its Flag*

Bought 10.80 ---> Stop revised up to low of current day. 10.70


----------



## Family_Guy (16 February 2009)

*Re: ANN - Ansell raises its Flag*

Looked at this when it was $10 last year and it ran, so i missed the boat on it and i just noticed the price nearing $8. Goes ex div in a couple of days, seems a decent enough divvie. Anyway, i notice there are bugger all buyers v sellers and while (i think) i think this looks stable enough i was after an opinion from some well seasoned peoples. The only thing is some of the numbers from their reports are lower than the previous year, like most i guess, but it has been down trending for some time now.

With this SP dropping so close to the div date, and the lack of buyers, does this point to a further price drop after div date? or is it a flip of the coin that it could go either way??


----------



## coolcup (9 June 2013)

*Re: ANN - Ansell - potential breakout?*

In the short term, ANN appears to have broken above its trend channel and the technical set up appears quite favourable in an otherwise soggy market. I believe the price could trade higher in the short term but a respect of support at $17 before a further rally upwards would be very positive. I note that a level of caution is warranted ahead of full year results where we will see how management performs against its challenging earnings target as well as seeing the growth outlook into FY14. Management need to deliver 36% EPS growth in the second half (compared to 2H FY12) to hit the midpoint of their guidance range. Every day that passes without an earnings update on FY13 makes me more comfortable on the outlook for the stock.


----------



## blue0810 (9 June 2013)

More  ansell products  may be  required ,,:

http://www.smh.com.au/national/health/sti-rates-soar-among-over50s-20130608-2nwra.html


----------



## matty77 (9 June 2013)

have had on my watchlist for quiet some time, never got around to buying any.


----------



## coolcup (11 June 2013)

*Re: ANN - Ansell - potential breakout?*



coolcup said:


> In the short term, ANN appears to have broken above its trend channel and the technical set up appears quite favourable in an otherwise soggy market. I believe the price could trade higher in the short term but a respect of support at $17 before a further rally upwards would be very positive. I note that a level of caution is warranted ahead of full year results where we will see how management performs against its challenging earnings target as well as seeing the growth outlook into FY14. Management need to deliver 36% EPS growth in the second half (compared to 2H FY12) to hit the midpoint of their guidance range. Every day that passes without an earnings update on FY13 makes me more comfortable on the outlook for the stock.
> 
> View attachment 52719




Today's rally was even stronger than expected (up over 3% since my post above). I'd prefer to see the stock retest $17 to provide confirmation of the breakout but happy where it is heading!


----------



## greggles (7 May 2018)

Almost five years since the last post in this thread. 

After finding support around $21 in August last year, Ansell Limited has steamed ahead over the last nine months and now looks set to break through $27. 

Has ANN run too far too fast or does it have further to go?


----------



## just_jay (19 July 2018)

attempting to read this chart with vsa. happy for anyone to provide input or feedback as I am quite new at using vsa.

tech/a - if you see this, do you have a guideline for drawing your range boxes when there are so many vcb's?


----------



## sptrawler (14 October 2019)

Ansell share price still seems to be holding up, despite the threat of U.S ban of their gloves.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-10...t-of-gloves-from-ansell-supplier-wrp/11594690


----------



## rnr (21 December 2019)

Ansell's share price has continued to hold up with a close on Friday just 87¢ short of it's ATH of $30.40.



sptrawler said:


> Ansell share price still seems to be holding up, despite the threat of U.S ban of their gloves.
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-10...t-of-gloves-from-ansell-supplier-wrp/11594690


----------



## galumay (22 December 2019)

ANN is a business I have always had an interest in, I have never quite got to investing in it though. The debt level is probably the thing that has kept me out.


----------



## Trav. (25 January 2020)

ANN came up on my ATH scan and if you were holding you would be pretty happy.

Not much going against it on the chart that I can see. some info from https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/ann


----------



## Padowan (3 February 2020)

I've picked ANN in the February tipping comp. At a close of 32.04/share on 31 Jan 2020 the stock has risen from 29.20 on 2 Jan 2020. Although the half year results do not get released until 18 Feb 2020, there are many reasons to expect ANN will be a beneficiary of the dire situation developing by the spread of the Coronavirus. My weekly system had already bought ANN at 24.70 in Feb 2019, but current global events have caused me to re-look at this stock


----------



## qldfrog (3 February 2020)

I picked 2 parcels last week..I see that virus as a major boost for their products


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 February 2020)

Ansell is one beneficiary of the current crisis. Turned production around to supply Chinese market rather than export; and authorities fast track a restart.


> Ansell has ramped up production of protective body suits at its Chinese factory and fast-tracked the importation to China of rubber gloves and masks in response to a surge in demand due to the coronavirus.





> Ansell boss Magnus Nicolin said its factory in the Chinese province of Xiamen is considered a "priority" facility by local authorities, and the company had received help from Chinese authorities to get staff back to the factory after Chinese New Year. The Ansell factory has about 600 staff.





> "We're now producing at full speed, or even actually higher than normal production rates. So we're quite pleased about that, especially in view of the fact that most plants in China are not even operating at the moment," he said.
> 
> "We were identified as one of five priority facilities in China, and that's why the Chinese government was quite helpful. In return we have focussed a lot of production here, to provide these suits to various government authorities to be used in Wuhan and other places to protect people," he told _The Age_ and _The Sydney Morning Herald_.



But despite the jump in demand for the ASX-listed manufacturer's equipment, Mr Nicolin said overall the coronavirus would have a mixed impact on the company and "a minimal net impact" on its annual results.
This was because the virus was affecting other companies being hit by reduced Chinese consumer activity, such as German car makers, which ultimately affected demand for the products they use in manufacturing, including Ansell products.


> "We currently expect the coronavirus crisis to have both positive and negative impacts on Ansell's business," Mr Nicolin said. " We are actively supporting the Chinese authorities to provide a significant amount of personal protective equipment (PPE) which has increased demand for these products. We also expect negative effects due to broader external plant shutdowns in the manufacturing sector, decreased manufacturing production, lower stock levels and potential supply chain disruption which may also have some adverse implications for our customers," he said.



Ansell reported a first half profit on Tuesday of $US65.8 million ($98 million), up 3.5 per cent on the prior corresponding period, but below consensus forecasts of $US71.95 million. Total revenue rose 3.9 per cent to $US753.3 million.

It lifted its interim dividend, which is unfranked, 4.8 per cent to US21.75 cents per share. It will be paid on March 12.

http://www.smh.com.au/business/anse...irus-lifts-dividend-20200217-p541qp.html?btis


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 April 2020)

_- this probably belongs, as much, in the Economic impact of Covid-19 thread

Ansell warns there are ''dangerous trends'' emerging which are preventing urgent supplies reaching intended destinations, as borders shut and desperate nations seize shipments without regard for neighbouring countries.

Magnus Nicolin said on Friday morning that a consequence of countries shutting down borders in the coronavirus pandemic and stopping the free flow of exports and shipments was that creaks are now appearing in supply chains of producers of vital equipment, just as demand for products soars.

"There are some dangerous trends here,'' he said.

Mr Nicolin said there had been instances where authorities had started ''ignoring'' the rules across the industry, and had simply commandeered shipments of masks made by other companies. A shipment of masks from China intended for Italy had been seized in Prague in the Czech Republic while trucks re-fuelled, while a similar instance had occurred in France.

Ansell, which has 13 manufacturing plants around the world, itself had just had a situation where a shipment of supplies from its own operations in Belgium – which had been paid for by a hospital in Italy and was on its way there – had been seized by a different regional authority in that country and the original customer was left short....
_


----------



## Trav. (1 January 2021)

This chart could go either way.

Will it continue to retrace back to pre COVID levels or will it spike up again with people anticipating a surge on the use of Ansell's products.

One to watch and I will bet on the SP to rise ( that is a good signal to go short   )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 April 2021)

ANN's market capitalisation has almost doubled in the pandemic to above $5 billion, with the company announcing another profit upgrade today driven by robust demand for its products.  Earnings per share for 2020-21 was set to be between 19 per cent and 20 per cent higher than previously foreshadowed at its first half results, 2 months ago.

Ansell has been implementing price rises to customers in response to increases in costs for raw materials such as chemicals which are used in the manufacture of single-use gloves. Earlier, it had reported holding prices and not 'profiteering'


----------



## peter2 (10 January 2022)

*Reversal opportunity* with acceptable risk:reward (IMHO). 

*ANN* - Ansell not one of my trading favs but this opp looks good. The initial target is the old highs at $43.


----------



## qldfrog (11 January 2022)

peter2 said:


> *Reversal opportunity* with acceptable risk:reward (IMHO).
> 
> *ANN* - Ansell not one of my trading favs but this opp looks good. The initial target is the old highs at $43.
> 
> View attachment 135543



Looking great on chart: each time i tried to put Thinking into that one,it turned to a dog.....should i try purely on chart?


----------



## The Triangle (31 January 2022)

Wowsers.  That's a heck of a downgrade.  From $1.75-$1.95 to $1.25-$1.45    And weren't they rebuying shares in the $30s?   Buybacks are often a warning sign.  I have not followed too closely, but if they stopped buying back in mid-December - is that when they knew there were going to be issues?    Can't claim covid snuck up on anyone these days.

Not sure where this will end up, but I'll grab some popcorn and watch over the next few months.    Was not a cheap stock to begin with.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 January 2022)

It was a shocker today for Ansell that delivered a profit *downgrade *of up to 28 per cent, and a stock plunge of more than 20 per cent in early trade to nearly two year lows, *getting to $23.76 early on but closing at $26.76 eventually*

Demand for single use gloves has fallen back towards pre-COVID19 levels, which Ansell expected. But it is the speed with which demand has dropped that is the problem; Ansell is being forced to sell gloves that it bought during the height of the pandemic at elevated prices into a weakening market, where selling prices have suddenly plunged. This _will _correct, as the manufacturers accept lower prices, eventually.



> Manufacturing shutdowns imposed on the business earlier in the year have been followed by labour shortages (partly due to staff and worker isolation requirements) and shipping disruptions. Not only has this hit revenue by leaving customer orders unfulfilled, but higher wage and freight costs have further crimped margins.


----------



## qldfrog (31 January 2022)

a perennial laggard.
all fundamentals lined up and still going wrong;
When Covid started in China and while most of the West was blissfully unaware, i reasoned ANN would be a big winnee as would funeral services.all went down the drain..And i sold off at a loss if I remember well
I stick to my systems now..


----------



## UMike (2 February 2022)

Just as I was putting in an order to have a small dabble it is starting to tank.

Has a falling knife feel.


----------

